# How long will I be able to listen?



## pbf98 (Nov 7, 2011)

I am planning on going to the drive-in this weekend with my Cruze. This drive in has a radio station dedicated for the movie so I plan on using my radio for the audio. I also would like to have the AC going a little bit so it doesn't get stuffy. I would just have the windows down but here in MN not smart to do unless you like getting eaten alive by mosquitoes.

So my question is how long will my battery last with both the radio and AC on? Will I be planning on starting the car to keep that battery charged? 
In case it makes a difference, I have the Premiere audio with Pioneer..

Thanks


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

In order to use the A/C you'll have to have the engine running. The A/C compressor is driven by the engine's drive belt/chain.


----------



## pbf98 (Nov 7, 2011)

obermd said:


> In order to use the A/C you'll have to have the engine running. The A/C compressor is driven by the engine's drive belt/chain.


Ahh That is some helpful advice, did not know that. Is that on all cars?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

pbf98 said:


> Ahh That is some helpful advice, did not know that. Is that on all cars?


yes, maybe a hybrid has an electric cooling system but all standard gas/diesel cars have to be running for the AC to work.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

The fan will run, but the A/C itself won't.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Do yourself a favor and go buy new batteries and use a small portable radio for the audio. No need to run the car for 2 hours plus and kill your gas mileage.


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

Camcruse said:


> Do yourself a favor and go buy new batteries and use a small portable radio for the audio. No need to run the car for 2 hours plus and kill your gas mileage.


I was going to suggest this. Or if you have a phone with FM tuner just plug that into some speakers and roll your windows down.

These situations are the reason I love owning a volt, lol.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Drive ins that play through the car radio often have the option of getting one of those speakers that you hang on the window. The battery will last just fine for the radio.


----------



## pbf98 (Nov 7, 2011)

Yes this drive in has its own speakers you use if you choose, but for one most of them are in very poor condition, and 2 using them in the car lets the mosquitoes in. I have kept my car completely bug free for this long and don't wish to have an invasion of them there. What happened to cars being able to play the radio for over two hours with no problem? I remember going to parties and for music we'd just have someone open up their car that had a decent sound system set up, and it would go off the battery for 2 hours or so then they'd start it up to keep the battery charged.

I'd rather just lay outside and watch the movie, but this place doesn't spray to get rid of mosquitoes and on nights like it is supposed to be this weekend, they can be pretty thick out there, and bug sprays really don't affect them.


----------



## The Wolf Wagon (Mar 5, 2012)

I'd hate to live in that bug population! Sounds like your choices are pretty limited: Run the car and stay cool and protected OR Open the windows and get eaten alive. I know what choice I'd make.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

pbf98 said:


> Yes this drive in has its own speakers you use if you choose, but for one most of them are in very poor condition, and 2 using them in the car lets the mosquitoes in. I have kept my car completely bug free for this long and don't wish to have an invasion of them there. What happened to cars being able to play the radio for over two hours with no problem? I remember going to parties and for music we'd just have someone open up their car that had a decent sound system set up, and it would go off the battery for 2 hours or so then they'd start it up to keep the battery charged.
> 
> I'd rather just lay outside and watch the movie, but this place doesn't spray to get rid of mosquitoes and on nights like it is supposed to be this weekend, they can be pretty thick out there, and bug sprays really don't affect them.


Your car can do that just fine - we used to do that with our Jeep for 3-4 hours before we got outdoor patio speakers. And you can probably run the blower on fan speed 1 or 2 without the AC on, if that will keep you cool enough.

The dash INFO display has a battery voltage meter. Keep an eye on it; don't let the voltage drop below 11.8 and you should be fine to start up the car.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Your car can do that just fine - we used to do that with our Jeep for 3-4 hours before we got outdoor patio speakers. And you can probably run the blower on fan speed 1 or 2 without the AC on, if that will keep you cool enough.
> 
> The dash INFO display has a battery voltage meter. Keep an eye on it; don't let the voltage drop below 11.8 and you should be fine to start up the car.


Not sure about keeping the blower on. I once ate lunch in my old car with the blower on for about an hour. Went to start the car after work and the battery didn't have enough juice.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

The radio on would be a pretty minor draw on the battery but the blower would really suck the juice. I live in MN too and those mosquitos are bad stuff. Spray really does nothing and they will eat you alive. If you are really set on the drive in you could try to pick up some fabric screen from the home depot and put it over the windows then you could leave them open lol. If you draped the screen across the door and closed it the only seam would be at the bottom where it hits the door panel. The door seal would hold the other 3 sides. Just an idea, either that or go to an inside movie lol. I know the drive in is an experience in itself though.


----------

